# Nail spotters



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

I've had a 3" spotter ( striper ) for years and hardly ever use it. I don't like introducing anything to the field that could be a potential flash problem from texture change. Personally, I feel that small, tight ( non mounded ) spots are easier to sand and far less noticeable after painted. 

Now, lately...I've been hit with a bunch of "I need it done yesterday" jobs Don't want to give me the time I need?...out comes the nail spotter. It is without doubt, faster.

Wish I could do it like Moore but that is not accepted in my area


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

We have been bustin out the nail spotter as well. Im getting good with it:yes: and starting to see its advantages. Just did a big lid 12' high from the ground:thumbsup: With a full coverage skim texture the spotter does alright. We have a premier


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Square Foot said:


> Wish I could do it like Moore but that is not accepted in my area


When they start throwing field screw codes at me....I'll quit!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

chris said:


> We have been bustin out the nail spotter as well. Im getting good with it:yes: and starting to see its advantages. Just did a big lid 12' high from the ground:thumbsup: With a full coverage skim texture the spotter does alright. We have a premier


major advantage, been in some parts where hand Finnish is the thing and I come strutting by zook, box, nail spot,  the pain of the onlooker, 

An Irish hand slammer seen me roll in and out, pissed over the money I made


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZ6dYOSlnFQ&list=UUXVG9VWFvzcbqCutSnY0nTQ&feature=c4-overview


:jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> major advantage, been in some parts where hand Finnish is the thing and I come strutting by zook, box, nail spot,  the pain of the onlooker,
> 
> An Irish hand slammer seen me roll in and out, pissed over the money I made


Hand Slammer!! LMAO!.......YA know back in the 50s and 60s The broad knives were called California knives ?..Cause most finishers on the east coast were slamming mud with trowels . The broad knives were invented in California . [goldblatt] They were the ONLY ones using straight /broard knife blades.That's messed up to today's standards ,,Cause A finisher In California now wouldn't stand a chance today without machine tools..via union. As far as a faster hand finish goes ....A hawk and knife will beat a hawk and trowel . Maybe not as good a finish [maybe] but faster!


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Hand Slammer!! LMAO!.......YA know back in the 50s and 60s The broad knives were called California knives ?..Cause most finishers on the east coast were slamming mud with trowels . The broad knives were invented in California . [goldblatt] They were the ONLY ones using straight /broard knife blades.That's messed up to today's standards ,,Cause A finisher In California now wouldn't stand a chance today without machine tools..via union. As far as a faster hand finish goes ....A hawk and knife will beat a hawk and trowel . Maybe not as good a finish [maybe] but faster!


That should bring 2buck back from retirement:whistling2:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

mld said:


> That should bring 2buck back from retirement:whistling2:


Agreed, that should do it. Lol


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Hand Slammer!! LMAO!.......YA know back in the 50s and 60s The broad knives were called California knives ?..Cause most finishers on the east coast were slamming mud with trowels . The broad knives were invented in California . [goldblatt] They were the ONLY ones using straight /broard knife blades.That's messed up to today's standards ,,Cause A finisher In California now wouldn't stand a chance today without machine tools..via union. As far as a faster hand finish goes ....A hawk and knife will beat a hawk and trowel . Maybe not as good a finish [maybe] but faster!


Uh-oh I have been on that side of the fence before lol. Gonna catch some flack for that one! But... I still agree :jester:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Hand Slammer!! LMAO!.......YA know back in the 50s and 60s The broad knives were called California knives ?..Cause most finishers on the east coast were slamming mud with trowels . The broad knives were invented in California . [goldblatt] They were the ONLY ones using straight /broard knife blades.That's messed up to today's standards ,,Cause A finisher In California now wouldn't stand a chance today without machine tools..via union. As far as a faster hand finish goes ....A hawk and knife will beat a hawk and trowel . Maybe not as good a finish [maybe] but faster!


I don't think so Moore.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I don't think so Moore.


Wanna Race?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Wanna Race?


Bring it on. I'll cut you up and mix ya in a bucket of durabond.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Bring it on. I'll cut you up and mix ya in a bucket of durabond.


You better add some glue!:whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I would tape both you skip trowel handlers to the attic:whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

is this race one coat or start to finish...smooth only? and how many sheets and do we do the light test with a tape pull off:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I would tape both you skip trowel handlers to the attic:whistling2:


You won't catch me in the attic unless OSHA shows up!:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> and do we do the light test with a tape pull off:thumbup:


If you don't do the vid I will. A/P L/W H/M . Two different brands for each.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> If you don't do the vid I will. A/P L/W H/M . Two different brands for each.


You forgot paper vs. Mesh vs. Fibafuse :thumbup:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

moore said:


> Hand Slammer!! LMAO!.......YA know back in the 50s and 60s The broad knives were called California knives ?..Cause most finishers on the east coast were slamming mud with trowels . The broad knives were invented in California . [goldblatt] They were the ONLY ones using straight /broard knife blades.That's messed up to today's standards ,,Cause A finisher In California now wouldn't stand a chance today without machine tools..via union. As far as a faster hand finish goes ....A hawk and knife will beat a hawk and trowel . Maybe not as good a finish [maybe] but faster!


According to Advance they were the first to invent the taping knife in Chicago. http://www.advance-equipment.com/about-advance.php I'll go with them being they gave me free tools to try. On a side note that was some good marketing on their part, amazing how much of their products I've ended up purchasing lol.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

ok on big jobs I use my 3'' spotter but I always use my exp ice knife to wipe it tight or I would never use it:whistling2:


----------

